# Corn Pudding



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The first with 3 eggs might be more custard like and you might know Paula Dean would use a whole stick of butter. Just looked on the internet and the first recipe I clicked was called "5 ingredient corn casserole" and was identical to the Dean recipe. Here's a picture, looks almosts like cornbread with corn kernels added.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, I think I’ll add the eggs, if that will make it more creamy. 
As a matter of fact - I’ll follow the first recipe with the 1/2 bar butter.
Have you ever made corn pudding?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I just made some of that last night! I call it "corn bake"—"casserole" works for me too—because to me puddings are supposed to be sweet (this is 'Murrica, not England!). I jazzed it up with some bacon that I fried crispy then rough chopped after blotting, and some chopped fresh jalapeno that I fried in the bacon grease. Mixed those into the batter before baking. Cheddar would be a good addition too, but I didn't have any on hand.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> I just made some of that last night! I call it "corn bake"—"casserole" works for me too—because to me puddings are supposed to be sweet (this is 'Murrica, not England!). I jazzed it up with some bacon that I fried crispy then rough chopped after blotting, and some chopped fresh jalapeno that I fried in the bacon grease. Mixed those into the batter before baking.



That’s what I want to do as well, add jalapeño and bacon to kick it up a couple of notches.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I never heard of it, but then there are a whole lot of things I never heard of. It does look like it might be good especially with the bacon, cheese and jalapenos in it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, I think I’ll add the eggs, if that will make it more creamy.
> As a matter of fact - I’ll follow the first recipe with the 1/2 bar butter.
> Have you ever made corn pudding?


No never but now it's on the menu. Maybe in a few days. Tomorrow Hunter's Chicken (Chicken Cacciatore sorta) then Sfincione (a Sicilian "pizza"). Then maybe some down home something and the corn pudding.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> No never but now it's on the menu. Maybe in a few days. Tomorrow Hunter's Chicken (Chicken Cacciatore sorta) then Sfincione (a Sicilian "pizza"). Then maybe some down home something and the corn pudding.


I had corn pudding only one time, it was delicious.
It’s funny I have pizza on my mind as well.
I want to make a ‘loaded’ pizza with sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms, onions and pimentos.
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have the "down home" something figured out but I'll post all that when I make it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I have the "down home" something figured out but I'll post all that when I make it.


Well, my ‘down home’ is going to be steak smothered in mushrooms and onions and 
corn pudding and a salad.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Well, my ‘down home’ is going to be steak smothered in mushrooms and onions and
> corn pudding and a salad.


Well alright, fried crawfish tails, boudain and corn pudding.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You might like corn fritters. Long ago, I used to make them while babysitting a farmer's son. He adored them, with butter, maple syrup & bacon. ( Don't let BigJim see this!)

I just found this - "My nana made fabulous corn fritters fried on the griddle-- almost like very buttery, light pancakes (no sugar, though). I replicate them with the recipe from Joy of Cooking-- it calls for grated corn which is absolutely key. This way you get all the sweet corn meat and none of the tough kernel skin. She always served hers with fried red tomatoes-- just dip slices of red tomato in seasoned flour and fry in butter. They tend to get a little soggy, but that's part of the deliciousness... I have also done something a bit fancier by serving seared fish on top of the fritters with a mango salsa. "
Chowhound

I'm sooo hungry!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve made corn fritters but, not for many years. I only used can corn though.

My corn pudding came out awesome...I used Paula Deans recipe with a generous
amount of chopped jalapeños and bacon. Last five minutes I topped it off with shredded cheddar cheese....  My guy loved it...We had it with thin
sliced rare BBQ steak smothered in mushrooms and onions and a salad. 
I have 1/2 of the corn pudding left over for tomorrow.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> You might like corn fritters. Long ago, I used to make them while babysitting a farmer's son. He adored them, with butter, maple syrup & bacon. ( Don't let BigJim see this!)
> 
> I just found this - "My nana made fabulous corn fritters fried on the griddle-- almost like very buttery, light pancakes (no sugar, though). I replicate them with the recipe from Joy of Cooking-- it calls for grated corn which is absolutely key. This way you get all the sweet corn meat and none of the tough kernel skin. She always served hers with fried red tomatoes-- just dip slices of red tomato in seasoned flour and fry in butter. They tend to get a little soggy, but that's part of the deliciousness... I have also done something a bit fancier by serving seared fish on top of the fritters with a mango salsa. "
> Chowhound
> ...


Nik, that does sound goooood. Might need to swap off the maple syrup for Log Cabin or Brier Rabbit though. Do they even still make Brier Rabbit now days? I don't care much for Maple Syrup. I may have to change my name to BiggerJim after all the wonderful food y'all come up with.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Nik, that does sound goooood. Might need to swap off the maple syrup for Log Cabin or Brier Rabbit though. Do they even still make Brier Rabbit now days? I don't care much for Maple Syrup. I may have to change my name to BiggerJim after all the wonderful food y'all come up with.


That Farmer's son is now a plump young Engineer! I hope I didn't start him on that path.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good. When I read corn pudding I thought it was going to be Indian pudding.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Nik, that does sound goooood. Might need to swap off the maple syrup for Log Cabin or Brier Rabbit though. Do they even still make Brier Rabbit now days? I don't care much for Maple Syrup. I may have to change my name to BiggerJim after all the wonderful food y'all come up with.


Yes it is still around. I see Brer Rabbit Molasses at local Kroger and FoodTown.





__





B&G Foods







www.bgfoods.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes it is still around. I see Brer Rabbit Molasses at local Kroger and FoodTown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks WB, Brer Rabbit has been around many years, I remember it from when I was just a kid back in the stone ages. lol I see I am not the only one who can't sleep tonight.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

It's not unusual from me to be up at that time but usually not posting.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> That Farmer's son is now a plump young Engineer! I hope I didn't start him on that path.


The engineer part, or the plump part?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I made the second one tonight. It was attributed to another website however. So, my only 8x8 pans are glass, aluminum and my CI cornbread pan this being the deepest and I used it. The pudding almost overflowed the pan when it rose. I cooked it an hour before it browned much on top. It really didn't cook well enough in the center I guess because of the CI pan but it was very good. Didn't add anything, just the recipe.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I made the second one tonight. It was attributed to another website however. So, my only 8x8 pans are glass, aluminum and my CI cornbread pan this being the deepest and I used it. The pudding almost overflowed the pan when it rose. I cooked it an hour before it browned much on top. It really didn't cook well enough in the center I guess because of the CI pan but it was very good. Didn't add anything, just the recipe.


Cast iron?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes Nik cast iron 8x8 baking dish. I got it last year sometime. I just checked and it is out of stock on Amazon. Bayou Classic brand. Might be others.


----------

